# Treating a Planted Tank with Ick



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

hey i have a 20g planted tank with 10 cardinal tetras and 8 black neon tetras. I have had the cardinals for about 2weeks. Just the other day I noticed some of the cardinals have ick. I started treating the tank with Quick Cure but I've heard that it is not good for the plants. Today allthe cardinals have ick and a couple of the black neons do to. Is there a better treatment that will be better for my plants? Or is there a better way to treat it with more success? I am more worried about the fish then the plants ( i only spent $5 on the plants, the rest are trimmings). Please help me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

I am not sure about Quick Cure, but I have personally used Kent's Marine RX-P (safe for FW too) and Kordon's Ich Attack (its supposedly all natural) in my 55g planted without any affect on the plants. The RX-P was most effective and got rid of the ich faster. If the Quick Cure seems to affect the plants in your tank, you could try to locate RX-P. It is a SW med, but it was recommended to me by someone that used it with Discus fry and I have had good luck using it in FW.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

is the salt method okay for planted tanks?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Salt method is fine for planted tanks. Chemicals should be avoided.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

so is it regular table salt i add? and is it 1 tablespoon per 5g?

I read something that said i should do water changes everyday to get any ick swimming in the water out. So should i change 25% of the water daily and replace the salt for 5g?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Any salt will do, table is fine. Yes, 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Do a water change first, then add the salt (make sure its completely dissolved in declorinated water before adding it to the tank, salt granules will burn the fish's gills). Wait a week before doing any water change. When you do, vacuum the gravel thoroughly, then add just enough salt to treat the water you are replacing (top off any evaporated water before you start the water change). Treat for at least 14 days, even if you don't see anymore spots on the fish.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

okay i will do a 50% water change right away. The temp is already set at 84, so i will add 4 tablespoons of tablesalt and then just watch and wait for week.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Sounds like a plan. Good luck!


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

okay thanx for the help i will let ya know how it goes


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A QT tank is the best method for treating.......


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I disagree, the whole tank should be treated or the ich will remain in the tank.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

either way i dont have another tank


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

if you're using table salt, I would probably use NON Iodized salt, as I've heard that the iodine isn't good for a tank. if it were me, I'd just go buy some aquarium salt, it's pretty inexpensive. personally, I've always had good luck with Wardley's ich treatment. I know some people are absolutely opposed to chemicals, but I've never had a problem using them as long as I follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Table salt is fine. There isn't enough iodine in it to harm anything. The fish would be pickled in brine before there was enough iodine or anti-caking stuff to hurt them.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

y so my abttle with ick hs claimed its first victim. I woke up this morningd found one of my cardinals stuck the filter. I removed him. I observed the fish closely and noticed about 6 Black Neons look fine with no spots, 1 cardinal and one black neon have it real bad like covered in ick.
I also noticed that a couple of the cardinals are missing part of there back fins. Is this from fin rot or from something else? 

The temp is still at 85F im hoping i see some progress soon


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> I disagree, the whole tank should be treated or the ich will remain in the tank.


Any why would you believe this? Ich cant live in a tank without fish. If the fish are moved to a qt and treated properly, the ich will disappear.

http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_ich.php


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

well after returning from the store i have found 2 mopre cardinlas stuck to the filter. Which means im down 3. I bought melafix and added it to the tank, hopefully this will help with there fin rot


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

well i checked again tonight and had 4 more died. only got 3 cardinals left. i suspect they will be floating in the morning. My black neons are all fine except one of them. I think they will all live. Cardinal i knew were senseitive but i thought i would give it a try. I tihnk i will replace the cardinals with rasboras


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Damon said:


> Any why would you believe this? Ich cant live in a tank without fish. If the fish are moved to a qt and treated properly, the ich will disappear.
> 
> http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_ich.php


Oh, if you are suggesting removing ALL of the fish to a QT/hospital tank for treatment and let the main tank go fallow, then yes, I would agree with you. I thought you were just saying to treat the afflicted fish in a QT/hospital tank and leave the rest in the main tank.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is that tank cycled or are you running high ammonia too? Did you check the ammonia and nitrite?
You can get a small rubbermaid tote to treat fish in for a Q tank and get a small filter to run in it.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

the tank is cycled, but it's planted anyway


----------

